# Hobby farm fsbo South Dakota



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

Secluded acreage right on the edge of Alcester, SD.
A 3 bedroom home situated on 13.88 acres currently running livestock, fenced and cross fenced, barn with hay loft and wooden fenceline feeder with cement, large garage/machine shed, 3 chicken coops, 3 loafing sheds,an acre corn field. 
Upstairs is the master bedroom with large closet. Main floor consists of kitchen, laundry room, bathroom, dining room, living room, mudroom, sunroom and 2 bedrooms. Small basement used for storage. Outdoor patio, deck, fire pit, wooden play set, garden area and fenced in yard around the house. A very pleasant, user friendly hobby farm. Rental income potential if you donât want to keep stock or farm right away.


45 minutes from sioux falls, SD and sioux city, IA, 35 from vermillion, SD

Pm me with your email address for pictures or to set up an appointment to see it.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh, I forgot: $154,900.


----------

